# 19's on a mk4 jetta ???



## bunnsum (Mar 19, 2011)

i want to do it , but is this a bad idea ? anyone experienced with this setup , please give a noob some advice ... im asking cuz i found a set for cheap . they're going on a daily driver in montreal , where the potholes eat up yur whole car ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

bunnsum said:


> where the potholes eat up yur whole car ...


 I think you answered your own question...... 

17" would be about as big as I would go if potholes are an issue, plus tires in 19" are normally $50 more per tire and much harder to get if you need one in a hurry.


----------



## 1.8turbod (Dec 6, 2008)

Do NOT put 19s on that thing if your worried about potholes. Ive got a 2in drop and i threw some 19s on there, it looked pretty but didnt ride pretty. Rubbed around every corner, my suggestion to you in to stick with 17's. Or anything FACTORY OEM in that matter, then tend to handle pot holes alot better. This is coming from 6 years in a wheel repair shop!:beer:


----------



## JettaHummer (Apr 19, 2010)

1.8turbod said:


> Do NOT put 19s on that thing if your worried about potholes. Ive got a 2in drop and i threw some 19s on there, it looked pretty but didnt ride pretty. Rubbed around every corner, my suggestion to you in to stick with 17's. Or anything FACTORY OEM in that matter, then tend to handle pot holes alot better. This is coming from 6 years in a wheel repair shop!:beer:


 ****(Hey I have 19 staggered on now with a 2 1/2 drop an rub big time looking for something new what do you suggest for a setup in wheel size?)


----------



## 1.8turbod (Dec 6, 2008)

JettaHummer said:


> ****(Hey I have 19 staggered on now with a 2 1/2 drop an rub big time looking for something new what do you suggest for a setup in wheel size?)


 Honestly, IMO, i wont go over 17s. i like my brakes looking stupid! but everyone has their own opinions. if your rubbing then its probably smart to do something with that suspension or get new wheels.... i had 19s on for a week and they ruined the tires i had on em, i could take a corner more then 20, i cant rip corners with my 17s!:thumbup:


----------



## JettaHummer (Apr 19, 2010)

1.8turbod said:


> Honestly, IMO, i wont go over 17s. i like my brakes looking stupid! but everyone has their own opinions. if your rubbing then its probably smart to do something with that suspension or get new wheels.... i had 19s on for a week and they ruined the tires i had on em, i could take a corner more then 20, i cant rip corners with my 17s!:thumbup:


 Yeah i rub taking corners going slow too, that why im getting smaller wheels i just dont no what i want yet, you have a photo of your car with 17 on?


----------



## 1.8turbod (Dec 6, 2008)

JettaHummer said:


> Yeah i rub taking corners going slow too, that why im getting smaller wheels i just dont no what i want yet, you have a photo of your car with 17 on?


 The cars arnt big, so u dont need big wheels. As long as you space them right, and have the right drop, you wont even notice a difference! I can get some pics of my car, its actually in the process of getting a new transmission swapped in, and getting some monte carlos to throw on there. So ill let you know!


----------



## JettaHummer (Apr 19, 2010)

alright thanks a lot


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

19x10 rear, not much of clearance mainly for pic taking and show.


----------



## JettaHummer (Apr 19, 2010)

BiH said:


> 19x10 rear, not much of clearance mainly for pic taking and show.


Looks hot, so do you have coils or bags?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

coils, soon to be bagged. not gonna run those wheels tho. they have been powdercoated two tone since and are in process of being reassembled then up for sale prolly. will not work with my air bags as they are too wide in rear


----------



## 1.8tawd (Jun 17, 2010)

as a fellow montreal dubber DONT put 19's on your ride with the road conditions here!


----------

